# The Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Lens is Very Sharp



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14055"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14055">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From DXO Mark

</strong>The folks at DXOMark have tested the new Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 DC (APS-C) HSM lens and found to be extremely sharp. It turns out that it’s the sharpest APS-C lens that they have ever tested. The performance rivals that of Canon’s 24-70 f/2.8L II lens.</p>
<p><strong>Says DXOMark</strong>

<em>“Although it is unlikely a user would buy several full-frame wide-angle lenses specifically for an APS-C format camera, the fact remains that the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM is an outstanding performer optically.</em></p>
<p><em>If we want to be picky, the Sigma lacks image stabilization and the zoom range isn’t as wide as some rivals, but at $799 the lens is remarkable….”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Sigma-18-35mm-F1.8-DC-HSM-A-Canon-mount-lens-review-fixed-focal-length-quality-in-a-zoom" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967344-REG/sigma_18_35mm_f1_8_dc_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 DC HSM at B&H Photo</a>

</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 23, 2013)

Sigma seems to be aiming for world dominance!


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm interested, but this does nothing for me as I have left the world of crop sensors behind.


----------



## AJ (Jul 23, 2013)

I may sell my Canon 17-55/2.8 to get this lens. I'm very interested. T-stop of 1.8. They weren't fibbing....


----------



## infared (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeeeee...Haaaaaaw.....bring on some more Full-Frame Primes Sigma!!!


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 23, 2013)

dpreview has tested it as well, if you are intersted in a more reputable source than dxomark

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/sigma-18-35-1-8/3

EDIT: As pointed out below dpreview partners with dxomark for their lens testing, so... I'm a dummy.


----------



## bvukich (Jul 23, 2013)

AJ said:


> I may sell my Canon 17-55/2.8 to get this lens. I'm very interested. T-stop of 1.8. They weren't fibbing....



The F-stop is 1.8, the T-stop will probably be in the 2-2.1 neighborhood, possibly 2.2 with that many elements.


----------



## m (Jul 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> dpreview has tested it as well, if you are intersted in a more reputable source than dxomark



Aren't they working together?


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 23, 2013)

m said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > dpreview has tested it as well, if you are intersted in a more reputable source than dxomark
> ...



D'oh!


----------



## sdsr (Jul 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > bchernicoff said:
> ...



Never mind; try this: http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=374

Another rave review....


----------



## brad-man (Jul 23, 2013)

Enough with the _crop crap_. It's time for the 135 f/1.8 IS!


----------



## AJ (Jul 23, 2013)

bvukich said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > I may sell my Canon 17-55/2.8 to get this lens. I'm very interested. T-stop of 1.8. They weren't fibbing....
> ...


DXO measured 1.8

Yes I too was expecting about 2.2


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 23, 2013)

bvukich said:


> The F-stop is 1.8, the T-stop will probably be in the 2-2.1 neighborhood, possibly 2.2 with that many elements.



DXOMark said it's 1.8, although that is pretty unusual


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 23, 2013)

Isn't DXO the company that tests DSLR sensors without lenses?


----------



## poias (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought we are not supposed to trust DxO considering they are in the pocket of everyone-not-canon.

Seriously, this is a SWEET lens, perfectly suited for 7D..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 23, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Isn't DXO the company that tests DSLR sensors without lenses?



thankfully yes


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow. Nice test results.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Jul 23, 2013)

So does this mean I should sell my Sigma 35/1.4 and get the 18-35 1.8?


----------



## Pi (Jul 23, 2013)

Jon Gilchrist said:


> So does this mean I should sell my Sigma 35/1.4 and get the 18-35 1.8?



I have seen examples of horrific bokeh from the new Sigma zoom. The Sigma 35 is far from being a bokeh champion, either, but the zoom seems to be worse. I would wait to see more real world samples.


----------



## bradfordswood (Jul 24, 2013)

Pi said:


> Jon Gilchrist said:
> 
> 
> > So does this mean I should sell my Sigma 35/1.4 and get the 18-35 1.8?
> ...



Any examples of this horrific bokeh you can point us to?


----------



## bvukich (Jul 24, 2013)

AJ said:


> Yes I too was expecting about 2.2





Axilrod said:


> DXOMark said it's 1.8, although that is pretty unusual



Oh, wow... that is quite unusual. If correct, bravo Sigma, bravo.


----------



## weixing (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,


poias said:


> I thought we are not supposed to trust DxO considering they are in the pocket of everyone-not-canon.
> 
> Seriously, this is a SWEET lens, perfectly suited for 7D..


 Just don't look at their single finally DXOMark Score, but their measurement result should be valid.

What is interesting is their sharpness score for various body:
1) 7D: 13P-Mpix
2) 700D: 15P-Mpix
3) 100D: 14P-Mpix

All 3 are supposed to have the same 18MP sensor... different due to AA filter or it's just a variation between the same sensors or may be due to different image processing done internally by the DIGIC processor?

Have a nice day.


----------



## Pi (Jul 24, 2013)

bradfordswood said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Gilchrist said:
> ...



It was on dpreview, when the lens was announced. Then most of them disappeared, together with the comments. The same thing happened with the Sigma 35.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 24, 2013)

I won't get this lens, but anything that ups the competition and forces Canon to up their game (or at least speed up their release schedule) is good! 

Sold my 17-55 just in time it would appear (assuming DxO aren't to far off the mark).


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 24, 2013)

Seems like Sigma is in it to win it.

Sigma: PLEASE make a 24mm 1.4 and update your 50mm 1/4. I will THROW my money at you.


----------



## Fandongo (Jul 24, 2013)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Seems like Sigma is in it to win it.



They've got a team of four...
Ninja turtles that you've gotta adore.
Sigma....Sigma....RAP.
Let's root for free trade this 'round fellas.
That said I still have faith for the 5D Mk IV...
If they give it what it deserves.

Some of us don't want to see the whole world go m4/3 immediately.
Everything has its purpose.
Which tracks focus better on the 70D?
I hope it's Canon L's...(?).
And not just arbitrarily.
But Sigma always seems beyond exceptional for the price-point.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 24, 2013)

To me it seems Sigma is aware of the resurgence of street photography. Canon is rather ignorant in this respect.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

poias said:


> I thought we are not supposed to trust DxO considering they are in the pocket of everyone-not-canon.
> 
> Seriously, this is a SWEET lens, perfectly suited for 7D..



Not as good as it will be on a D7100 though...... 

_please note <sarcasm> tags_


----------



## Pi (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we are not supposed to trust DxO considering they are in the pocket of everyone-not-canon.
> ...



It is likely to be too sharp for the D7100 (no AA filter).


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

Pi said:


> It is likely to be too sharp for the D7100 (no AA filter).



Yes yes, but forget sharpness for a minute, just think about all that lovely DR......


----------



## fvaron (Jul 25, 2013)

I am very excited for this lens unfortunately it was announced some time ago and still no inventory to sell. As for the full frame folks...how's your back lugging that heavy gear around?


----------



## Radiating (Jul 26, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > The F-stop is 1.8, the T-stop will probably be in the 2-2.1 neighborhood, possibly 2.2 with that many elements.
> ...



Yep, this means that likely the lens's true f-stop is HIGHER than f/1.8 ( say f/1.7)and they rounded down. Most manufacturers overstate a lens's performance, Sigma is clearly not doing that.


----------

